# Tank Big Enough For Cory Cats?



## T0mmy (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm new to fishkeeping and the forum so i'm just asking all my questions that I cant find answers to on my own  

I have a 15 gallon fluval flex tank and 1 betta male. I really want cory cats but wasn't sure if my tank was suitable for them. It's dimentions are 42cm in length, 36cm in height and 36cm in depth/width (that's roughly 17 inches, 14 inches, 14 inches).

I use fluval stratum substrate which i've seen a lot of people say is suitable for cats but I felt like it was worth mentioning.

I have a planted tank with good hiding spaces too.

I just wanted some more experienced opinions as I'd rather not get them than make them sick or miserable!

My betta boy, Raphael, is quite relaxed and I'm sure won't pose much of a threat to them if I were to get them but I have a small holding tank to properly remove him comfortably and let the cats settle for a little before reintroducing him and I then have this incase I need to remove him again if he can't behave within the first few days.

Overall, just wanted to know if I can go ahead and get them with the chance to give them a good life! Would be happy to only own Raph and the cats bio load wise so if I can get them, any advice on how many would be good! I know they are schooling fish too so as many as _safely_ possible! 

Thanks!


----------



## Asbofish (Sep 25, 2020)

Which species of Cory specifically?


----------



## T0mmy (Oct 24, 2020)

Asbofish said:


> Which species of Cory specifically?


probably julii cory cause im pretty? sure you can keep them in temperatures similar to bettas right?


----------



## Asbofish (Sep 25, 2020)

Hmm I would personally go with a smaller species like the Pygmy Cory, not because there's not enough gallons in your tank, because there is, 15 US = 12 Imperial, but it's the smaller surface dimensions on the bottom of the fluval flex, I know because I have a Fluval flex too.


----------



## T0mmy (Oct 24, 2020)

Asbofish said:


> Hmm I would personally go with a smaller species like the Pygmy Cory, not because there's not enough gallons in your tank, because there is, 15 US = 12 Imperial, but it's the smaller surface dimensions on the bottom of the fluval flex, I know because I have a Fluval flex too.


That was main worry about it. Great tank though! I was more after the look of those cory so I would probably end up waiting until I got a big enough (length) wise tank maybe in the future. Thank you though!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Most shoaling species need a minimum of a 20" x 10" footprint. As Pygmy Cory are more mid-tank than bottom-tank dwellers, I would suggest six Habrosus Cory. 

I have found Betta do best if bottom dwellers are introduced before mid-tank ones. Can you post a photo of the tank? There are certain things which make success more likely than not.


----------



## T0mmy (Oct 24, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Most shoaling species need a minimum of a 20" x 10" footprint. As Pygmy Cory are more mid-tank than bottom-tank dwellers, I would suggest six Habrosus Cory.
> 
> I have found Betta do best if bottom dwellers are introduced before mid-tank ones. Can you post a photo of the tank? There are certain things which make success more likely than not.


Yeah, I did my best here with photos, its a hard tank to photograph cause of the curved glass, it obviously makes everything look shallower than it is, plus it goes a way back into the unit its sitting under.

The tank looks pretty under planted rn because I took out a lot of them out and am waiting on new ones today. That statue is also gonna go cause ive been watching a lot of aquascaping vids since i set this tank up and am more in favour of a natrual look now. Better for the fish anyway right? And the heater isnt usually there but im waiting on a replacement today cause its not working right 

Hope these pics help


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice set-up. Six Habrosus/Salt and Pepper Cory should do just fine in that tank. I did more research and found some small fish under 1", like Chili Rasbora, that would do well in your tank.

Does the tank have a lid? If so, you can raise the water level.


----------



## Asbofish (Sep 25, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Nice set-up. Six Habrosus/Salt and Pepper Cory should do just fine in that tank. I did more research and found some small fish under 1", like Chili Rasbora, that would do well in your tank.
> 
> Does the tank have a lid? If so, you can raise the water level.


 I agree Salt and pepper corys are nice, and don't get too big.

Um it has a lid but it's the feeding hatch that's a potential jump issue I know because I have the slightly smaller version of this same one.

I do have a solution though:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Forgot to add: You could have Pygmy Cory as your mid-tank shoal. They can get up to 1.0".


----------



## T0mmy (Oct 24, 2020)

][/QUOTE]


RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Nice set-up. Six Habrosus/Salt and Pepper Cory should do just fine in that tank. I did more research and found some small fish under 1", like Chili Rasbora, that would do well in your tank.
> 
> Does the tank have a lid? If so, you can raise the water level.


Thank you so much! I had a look, salt and peppers will satisfy the look i want so im happy with that! Thanks for the additional info on the pygmy cory too!


----------



## T0mmy (Oct 24, 2020)

Asbofish said:


> I agree Salt and pepper corys are nice, and don't get too big.
> 
> Um it has a lid but it's the feeding hatch that's a potential jump issue I know because I have the slightly smaller version of this same one.
> 
> ...


Awesome idea! I actually went ahead and got a 3d printed one for sooo cheap on ebay! It fits perfect but your idea is way more creative 😁


----------



## TeteRouge (Jan 24, 2013)

+3? 4? lol on the 5-6 pygmy or other small/dwarf cories. They are a riot to watch, mine used to tumble around the bottom like puppies playing or zoom up to the top for a few seconds. They were most active in the evening when I had the tank light on. Your tank looks really good!


----------



## T0mmy (Oct 24, 2020)

TeteRouge said:


> +3? 4? lol on the 5-6 pygmy or other small/dwarf cories. They are a riot to watch, mine used to tumble around the bottom like puppies playing or zoom up to the top for a few seconds. They were most active in the evening when I had the tank light on. Your tank looks really good!


Sounds super cute! And thank you! My tank is pretty much cycled after a huge nitrite spike but unfortunately I cant get fishies atm cuz my nearest fish place is in the city (im in the country) and that particular city is bad for the big bad C-19 rn so...ya boy gonna be waiting some time i think...sigh


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Don't forget to purchase SeaChem Stability. It helps the nitrifying bacteria handle the added bioload so you don't have a crash or mini-cycle. Do normal dosing of double on Day 1 and normal on Days 2-8. It helps the nitrifying bacteria keep up with the added bioload.

It's been a lifesaver for me as sometimes I had 20+ fish to a tank at one time.


----------



## T0mmy (Oct 24, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Don't forget to purchase SeaChem Stability. It helps the nitrifying bacteria handle the added bioload so you don't have a crash or mini-cycle. Do normal dosing of double on Day 1 and normal on Days 2-8. It helps the nitrifying bacteria keep up with the added bioload.
> 
> It's been a lifesaver for me as sometimes I had 20+ fish to a tank at one time.


Thanks so much for the tip, I didnt know about that!


----------

